# Where the Heck is It ???



## Davey Jones (Mar 8, 2014)

MALAYSIA AIRLINES loses contact with flight carrying 239 en route to Beijing...
Plane missing two hours into flight...

That plane is a pretty big thing to hide.  Someone on that flight must have a  cell phone.  How does a Malaysian plane disappear over Viet-Nam without a trace?  .. ..  Full of passengers.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 8, 2014)

And no communications fom the pilots?
Got a feeling this plane exploded into a million pieces.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 8, 2014)

From what I have read, the speculation is widely varied as to what happened. Several reports said that the plane had landed at another airport, and then were claimed to be false.
Some think that it might have been hit my one of the missiles that NK has been testing, or that there was a bomb on the plane, so that it just exploded.
One of the odd bits of information is that two of the people that were supposed to be on the plane, were not on board, and both said that their ID had been stolen a year or so ago in Thailand. So , apparently, there were at least two people on the aircraft with fake passports.
Another question comes to mind...... wonder if there were any bankers on board ??


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 8, 2014)

Remember flight 800 over Long Island?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Heard it on the news last night.  Terrible, terrible tragedy.  Haven't checked news this morning.  Maybe I just don't want to know.  Last was the commies . . . er, Vietnamese picked up a signal from its beacon and were sending planes to search the area in the South China Sea.  Could have been anything that brought it down.  Doesn't really matter.  It's just a terrible loss of life.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 8, 2014)

I just read the latest update on the missing plane, and they are really starting to think that the two guys who boarded with stolen passports might have put a bomb on the plane; so it is looking more like an attack on somone or some country, than just a mechanical failure.
Apparently, they still have not found any traces at all of the plane, so they are still not sure where it went down; but they said they were calling off the search for the night, and will have planes out again in the morning.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/08/us-malaysiaairlines-flight-idUSBREA2701720140308


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> MALAYSIA AIRLINES loses contact with flight carrying 239 en route to Beijing...
> Plane missing two hours into flight...
> 
> That plane is a pretty big thing to hide.  Someone on that flight must have a  cell phone.  How does a Malaysian plane disappear over Viet-Nam without a trace?  .. ..  Full of passengers.



Thanks for putting this up Davey.  That's sure enough to make you sit up and pay attention to what's going on out there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I just read the latest update on the missing plane, and they are really starting to think that the two guys who boarded with stolen passports might have put a bomb on the plane; so it is looking more like an attack on somone or some country, than just a mechanical failure.
> Apparently, they still have not found any traces at all of the plane, so they are still not sure where it went down; but they said they were calling off the search for the night, and will have planes out again in the morning.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/08/us-malaysiaairlines-flight-idUSBREA2701720140308



Thanks HFL.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

oh, always hoping maybe it didn't go down but it isn't looking that way is it.  Thanks for the updates CeeCee.  I want to get some cable again at some point.  I liked watching news especially, and playin on the puter at the same time.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Latest I gathered from the evening news is pretty much what's been said.  Disappeared after leaving Kuala Lumpur before reaching the southern tip of 'Nam.  Mystery and suspicion surrounds the two travelers on stolen passports.  Oil slick found.  Again, no matter how and why, just a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 9, 2014)

If a terrorist attack I reckon we would have heard from them by now.
Also, who would use a flight from KL to Bejing to make a point?
I can't think of any group that would do that without trumpeting their success.

It's all a big mystery thus far.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't figure out why there has been no mention of these beacons.  They've been used to locate black boxes for many years, and work automatically. 



> All commercial air transport (CAT) aircraft are fitted with underwater locator beacons to assist in the relocation of black box flight data recorders (FDRs) and cockpit voice recorders (CVRs). These beacons are free-running pingers transmitting at an acoustic frequency of 37.5kHz with a claimed battery life of at least 30 days. The maximum detection range is determined primarily by the frequency and the transmission power, with an initial source level of 160.5dB re 1µPa @ 1m, which reduces to 157.0dB re 1µPa @ 1m, after 30 days. The quoted maximum detection range is 2-3km, although this is influenced by environmental conditions. The equipment used to search for the beacons can be deployed from a surface vessel, on a remotely operated vehicle (ROV), autonomous underwater vehicle (AUV) or operated by a diver. The detection equipment acts only as a direction finder, however, with no indication being given of the range to the pinger (Figure 1).



Edit to add...
After checking further... the beacon, under best conditions can send a signal over 100 miles, but if the plane ended up in a deep underwater trench, or the black box was covered or blocked by major damage, the signal would not extend that far.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2014)

From the latest news (Yahoo! news, admittedly not necessarily the most reliable), it looks like terrorism is a likely answer. Several of the passengers apparently had phony passports.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

So no bodies, all are trapped onboard I'm sure, seems there would be some sort of wreckage?  Maybe I missed that in the posts or the news I've been catching.


----------



## Justme (Mar 9, 2014)

Some debris has apparently been spotted off Vietnam.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh I hadn't seen that news, thank you jm.  I guess I am relying on others to get my news.  I've noticed while watching news online that they go over the same thing over and over, just like they do on tv.  So if I just watch the news website, trying to get updates, I can't be on here.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 9, 2014)

They reported that 20 of the passengers are from a Texas-based company that makes semi-conductors, which are used in vehicles, but also have other uses. It sounds like some sort of a computer chip, maybe. 
Since we are sending the FBI over to investigate, as well as  (I think) both a ship and a plane, it would possibily seem like there is more happening then they are releasing in the news.
I also read that they think the plane might have actually turned around before it disappeared. That doesn't make much sense, because why would they turn around unless something was going wrong; and if that were the case, then why was there no radio contact. But they are also searching an area west of Maylasia, so they must have a good reason to think it went off course.
They are reporting that there might have been more than 2 people with stolen passports in some of the news online ; however, they also said that this might have nothing to do with the disappearance, since people trying to illegally immigrate somewhere do this frequently.

It sure seem like with all the effort being put into finding the plane that SOMETHING should show up before too long.


http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20140308-902237.html


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 9, 2014)

KUALA LUMPUR—A Vietnamese search aircraft located fragments Sunday floating in waters off southern Vietnam that are suspected of coming from a                               Malaysia Airlines


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> They reported that 20 of the passengers are from a Texas-based company that makes semi-conductors, which are used in vehicles, but also have other uses. It sounds like some sort of a computer chip, maybe.
> Since we are sending the FBI over to investigate, as well as  (I think) both a ship and a plane, it would possibily seem like there is more happening then they are releasing in the news.
> I also read that they think the plane might have actually turned around before it disappeared. That doesn't make much sense, because why would they turn around unless something was going wrong; and if that were the case, then why was there no radio contact. But they are also searching an area west of Maylasia, so they must have a good reason to think it went off course.
> They are reporting that there might have been more than 2 people with stolen passports in some of the news online ; however, they also said that this might have nothing to do with the disappearance, since people trying to illegally immigrate somewhere do this frequently.
> ...



Thank you for the update HFL!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 9, 2014)

_They are now saying they have spotted debris that looks like a plane door and are on the way to pick it up, they mentioned that if the beacon has a lot of debris on top of it then it will be hard for them to detect it._


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

If a plane breaks up in the air, the debris field will be scattered.  It it was intact upon impact, less so.  Adding that it went into the drink . . . more difficult to investigate.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 10, 2014)

Todays news...STILL nothing found,Im beginning to think it landed at Long Island airport,N.Y. and nobody noticed it.


----------



## Justme (Mar 10, 2014)

This story gets stranger and stranger. It is possible, I suppose, that the plane didn't crash but landed somewhere.


----------



## Justme (Mar 10, 2014)

But surely with all modern technology and satellites etc, it would have been located by now?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Last I heard was that they have found an airplane door that could be from the one that supposedly crashed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm thinking that, whatever happened, they might just have to give this one to Neptune.

... unless of course the conspiracy theorists have their way and they discover that the plane actually turned off its transponder and flew to Australia or some such place, and all the air traffic controllers and families were in on it ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Justme said:


> This story gets stranger and stranger. It is possible, I suppose, that the plane didn't crash but landed somewhere.



That thought occurred to me early on.  Seems like there are a lot of places that plane may have gone down, possibly even been able to land.  Still seems if they were being held though, someone would have been making some demands by now.  I don't know, such a strange world, half the time, seems we get about half the truth.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting story. I've wondered, as critical as the black boxes are to what happened, and the fact they generate a signal for some period of time to broadcast their location, why there hasn't been an improvement in that technology, so that rescue operations don't have to be practically right on top of the thing to locate it. Surely our signaling technology is better than this now, isn't it?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm thinking that, whatever happened, they might just have to give this one to Neptune.
> 
> ... unless of course the conspiracy theorists have their way and they discover that the plane actually turned off its transponder and flew to Australia or some such place, and all the air traffic controllers and families were in on it ...



Logical explanation Phil.  With the transponder OFF,  nobody can tell where it is.  They could be ANYWHERE and not crashed at all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think that is all about who is distributing the funds where.  Just like priorities in a house-hold, what gets payed first or what do we invest in first.  I've never understood spending money on going to other planets when we can't even manage this one, and there's still no cure for cancer, or now aids.  Mystery to me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Stolen passports - Muslim - aircraft - no time to even send out a mayday message, certainly sends warning signs to me.



the only thing about the terrorist thing that doesn't jive to me is that those guys usually LOVE taking credit for this stuff, maybe even if they didn't do something, but no one has yet have they?  I don't get any news so I am checking in with what those watching TV news are posting.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Someone said somewhere that was a regular thing, I mean Muslims trying to get away from somewhere, and having to get fake passports, kind of like people trying to escape Cuba??  I don't know, I'm just thinking I read something to that effect.  I mean one thing I don't want to get into is because someone is of a certain race, that doesn't make them like the terrorists.  I mean, you could be on the right track, I'm not saying you are not, it's just that we don't have much to go on yet do we?


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 10, 2014)

Flying at 30 thousand feet, and covering about 10 miles per minute... with communication cut off for whatever reason... even without an explosion, or without break up... the glide path to the ocean could be 100 or more miles... if there was any kind of turn, a crash site could be a thousand  or more square miles.   Just imagine trying to find a plane, in 1000+ square miles of ocean... and that's assuming the beacon is still working.  Think  of finding a specific grain of sand on a beach.  Controlling a sea search grid, with many nations involved has to be a very difficult project. 
As far as finding debris... That would necessarily require a crash.  Think of the airliner that landed in the Hudson River... intact.  If that had happened, and the plane then sank... no debris field.  
Very mysterious.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 10, 2014)

New search area.  The horizontal arrow distance is 750 miles.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Good point Tom.  The glide path is important depending on the altitude. Even with low fuel the plane could be ANYWHERE despite what
SOME people are saying. There are a jillion islands in that area. If the episode is true, "they" may be laughing at us.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 10, 2014)

From USA Today:


> Sometimes, planes are never found. In January 1979, a Varig Brazilian Airlines Boeing 707 took off from Narita International Airport near Tokyo, bound for Rio de Janeiro via Los Angeles. A half hour into the flight, roughly 200 miles from Japan over the Pacific Ocean, the big jet disappeared with its crew of six and a cargo of paintings from an exhibit in Japan. No trace of the plane, the crew or the paintings has ever been found.
> Technology has come a long way since then, though. Thirty years later, in June 2009, an Air France Airbus A330 with 228 aboard took off from Rio on its way to Paris, flew into stormy weather over the Atlantic and disappeared. Floating wreckage was spotted from the air within two days, but the ocean where the plane disappeared is 13,000 deep, and it took 23 months and robot submarines to locate the plane's black boxes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Tom Young said:


> View attachment 5860
> New search area.  The horizontal arrow distance is 750 miles.


  Yep, a good pic of that grain of sand Tom, geesh!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

They went to the same place as Flight 19 went to in December '45 ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 10, 2014)

One of the articles that I read stated that the family of one of the passengers was getting a response to his cell phone. They weren't actually getting a call from them, but apparently, when the family tried to call the passenger, his phone did ring, which would seem to mean that the phone was not blown up. 
I am no expert on these thiings, but if my phone is turned off, or the battery is dead, then it goes right to voicemail when someone tries to call me.
 So, the phone would have to be still turned on and active for it to actually ring.
It seems like if the plane went underwater, that it would ruin the phone also; however, my iPhone has a Lifeproof case on it that is supposed to protect it from water, or even being thrown across the room; so one of those might possibly still be allowing the phone to work (at least for a while) under water.

From the article,, it sounded like they were also tryingto track the GPS on his phone to locate the plane.
I only found this in one news report, so I don't know if they were able to try and track the phone or not.
It seems to me that unless the plane just suddenly exploded, that some people would have tried to call or text family.  One of the theories is that it may have been hit by a NK missle, since they just missed hitting another plane near China last week.
I don't think that the two passengers with stolen passports intended to blow up the plane, since they both had booked flights from China on to Amsterdam, and then from there to Denmark and Germany. 
If they intended to kill themselves by blowing up the plane, why pay for the extra flights ?? 
I think they were undoubtedly part of some undercover plan, but not to blow up the plane.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> They went to the same place as Flight 19 went to in December '45 ...



i don't see any triangles in Toms diagram Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> i don't see any triangles in Toms diagram Phil.



They just didn't include the proper lines ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2014)

Conspiracy theories...http://www.fastcompany.com/3027462/...ll-missing-conspiracy-theories-flood-the-inte


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

They might finally be getting wise and creating background stories ... I saw a comment on CNN about "Why would the terrorists pay the extra money to go on to all of those other locations?"

Seriously? A few hundred bucks is going to veto a terrorist op? Again, it would be a great cover story.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

I have to admit that, even for a wackadoo like me, some of those conspiracy theories are really ... OUT there ...


----------



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

The longer this goes on the wilder the speculation will be. For sure there will be alien abduction plots.

What a terrible nightmare for the loved ones. That slim thread of golden hope dangling.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gael said:


> The longer this goes on the wilder the speculation will be. For sure there will be alien abduction plots.
> 
> What a terrible nightmare for the loved ones. That slim thread of golden hope dangling.



That's got to be hell, not knowing where your loved ones are I have no idea which is worse, knowing or not knowing, it's never happened in my life with any loved one.  I'm realizing once again, how big the world is, and the fact we can't find anything as big as a 777


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 11, 2014)

Apparently, more than one of the cell phones is still ringing when called, so it is seeming more like the plane is not exploded, or maybe even, not in the ocean at all.  Most phones will go straight to voicemail when inactivated, and only ring when they are still working.
In another interesting twist, Maylasian military reported the plane on their radar, an hour later, and at a lower altitude; so they think perhaps the transponders had been turned off, lending more credence to the hi-jacking theory. I couldn't get the link for the Reuters story, but here is a copy of most of what they are now saying :

(Reuters) - The Malaysian military believes an airliner missing for almost four days with 239 people on board flew for more than an hour after vanishing from air traffic control screens, changing course and travelling west over the Strait of Malacca, a senior military source said.


Malaysian authorities have previously said flight MH370 disappeared about an hour after it took off from Kuala Lumpur for the Chinese capital Beijing.


At the time it was roughly midway between Malaysia's east coast town of Kota Bharu and the southern tip of Vietnam, flying at 35,000 ft (10,670 metres).


"It changed course after Kota Bharu and took a lower altitude. It made it into the Malacca Strait," the military official, who has been briefed on investigations, told Reuters.


The Strait of Malacca, one of the world's busiest shipping channels, runs along Malaysia's west coast.


Earlier on Tuesday, Malaysia's Berita Harian newspaper quoted air force chief Rodzali Daud as saying the Malaysia Airlines plane was last detected by military radar at 2:40 a.m. on Saturday, near the island of Pulau Perak at the northern end of the Strait of Malacca. It was flying at a height of about 9,000 metres (29,500 ft), he was quoted as saying.


"The last time the flight was detected close to Pulau Perak, in the Melaka Straits, at 2.40 a.m. by the control tower before the signal was lost," the paper quoted Rodzali as saying.


A non-military source familiar with the investigations said the report was being checked.


"This report is being investigated by the DCA (Department of Civil Aviation) and the search and rescue team," the source said. "There are a lot of such reports."


The time given by Rodzali was an hour and 10 minutes after the plane vanished from air traffic control screens over Igari waypoint, midway between Malaysia and Vietnam.


There was no word on what happened to the plane thereafter.


If the reports from the military are verified, it would mean the plane was able to maintain a cruising altitude and flew for about 500 km (350 miles) with its transponder and other tracking systems apparently switched off.


----------



## Michael. (Mar 11, 2014)

.

CNN Analysis

*http://tinyurl.com/p5ee2lb

.*


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 11, 2014)

Now they are saying that plane went hundreds of miles in almost opposite direction.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

As Alice once said, "curiouser and curiouser" ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 12, 2014)

The latest report on the plane that I found this morning, that was a different viewpoint then we have discussed much, is the idea that the plane could have been cloaked, and then secretly landed, perhaps on one of the islands near where it was last on the radar. This might have been done by China itself, or another country wanting to steal something valuable on board.
The semi-conductor company that has 20 employees on board makes computer chips for the DOD, as well as ones that are used in all of our cell phone infrastructure, here in the US, and maybe elsewhere as well. So there could have either been important computer chips in the cargo, or even that the 20 employees had valuable information.
I think it is an important clue that we sent over our FBI before we even sent planes or ships to help locate the plane, and the FBI is not in the business of rescuing downed planes, so why did we send them right away, before it was even known about the stolen passports ???

Apparently, there are still many old landing strips in the area, so there would be places that the plane could safely land; with no damage to either the passengers or the cargo. Then, they simply get the plane under some kind of cover or camouflage, and it would be almost impossible to locate it.
As improbable as this at first seems, it does explain most of the confusing issues, such as why is there NO signs of the plane being in the ocean, why do the cell phones still ring, and why did the plane go off-course and yet not transmit an alarm that something was not working right. Planes have been brought down before, just to take out one important person; so the possibility of this one being hi-jacked under an invisibility cloak, is actually as believable as about any other theories being brought forth at this point.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 12, 2014)

An oil field worker said he saw the plane.....

http://www.thewire.com/global/2014/...-air-flight-370-go-down/359093/#ixzz2vlcmxJIF



and unconfirmed report of a body found...

http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20140312000154&cid=1103


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Watching Chinese satellite as I write, Wednesday evening, (Beijing time), 22.10. They've found some debris in the water off the coast of Vietnam.



Wow, that's totally opposite of what they were saying on CNN this morning ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 12, 2014)

It seems to just get more scrambled as we progress in the search. Earlier, they reported finding a body with a life jacket in the water, but no more mention has been seen of that part, and I don't think it even was on tv, just the online news.
First they said it turned right, then they said it turned left and went several hundred miles; now they have changed it again, and it sounds like the new satellite images shows debris where they thought it was on the first place.
No matter what they eventually show us on this, I think it was either a distraction from the Ukraine news, or some kind of hi-jacking for people or computer chips, or other sensitive equipment; but I have certainly been wrong lots of times before.

Here is the link to the body found floating near Malacca:
http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20140312000154&cid=1103


----------



## That Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

I find myself hooked on the mystery.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I find myself hooked on the mystery.




I do, too, TG ! I have been reading the latest news as it comes out, and it seems like it just keeps on changing every time they talk about what might have happened to that plane.
Now, it seems like we are getting into the unlikely scenarios, since none of the likely ones turned out to be right. I have read several ideas of what might have happened, and why the information is being covered up.

The most interesting one is about so many of the passengers being involved in the computer chip/security/defense development. The theory is that the plane was actually hijacked and landed at one of the unused landings left over from the Viet Nam era, and the scientists are now being questioned about their knowledge. Besides the Semi-conductor company, there were also several other scientists who worked in the same research, but for other companies, also on the plane.

Yet another theory being presented, and the most worrisome one for those of us in America, is that several of our military experts are now warning that the plane itself could be the target. if repainted, and made to look like a different airline; it could then be flown over the United States with a bomb on board, and detonated in an EMP attack, devastating most of the US.
Since America just got all of the gold from the Ukraine, I think that possibly Russia might be considering retaliation, or at least, threatening that if we don't return the gold.

At this point, all we can do is read the stories as they surface, and wait to see how this all ends, I guess; but it is interesting to read and speculate....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nothing new yet?  Yes, that does make it more and more mysterious, although I have to remember how even something that gigantic is no match for the size of our planet.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2014)

Is it possible that they will NEVER find that plane?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2014)

They're leaning in the direction now that it could indeed have landed on an appropriately large landing strip, possibly on the mainlands of India. The U.S. sent their ship to the Indian Ocean to start snooping around there.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 13, 2014)

[h=1]Malaysia Airliner Communications Shut Down Separately: US Officials Say[/h]Source: *abc*

Two U.S. officials tell ABC News the U.S. believes that the shutdown of two communication systems happened separately on Malaysia Airlines Flight 370. One source said this indicates the plane did not come out of the sky because of a catastrophic failure. 

The data reporting system, they believe, was shut down at 1:07 a.m. The transponder -- which transmits location and altitude -- shut down at 1:21 a.m. This indicates it may well have been a deliberate act, ABC News aviation consultant John Nance said. 

(clip) 

U.S. officials said earlier that they have an "indication" the missing Malaysia Airlines jetliner may have crashed in the Indian Ocean and is moving the USS Kidd to the area to begin searching. 
It's not clear what the indication was, but senior administration officials told ABC News the missing Malaysian flight continued to "ping" a satellite on an hourly basis after it lost contact with radar. The Boeing 777 jetliners are equipped with what is called the Airplane Health Management system in which they ping a satellite every hour. The number of pings would indicate how long the plane stayed aloft. 

(clip) 

White House spokesman Jay Carney said, “It's my understanding that based on some new information that's not necessarily conclusive, but new information, an additional search area may be opened in the Indian Ocean, and we are consulting with international partners about the appropriate assets to deploy.”...


Read more: http://abcnews.go.com/International...ndian-ocean/story?id=22894802&singlePage=true 

There is no exact information yet, the search continues to expand into the Indian Ocean. The 3 large objects found by satellite are not from the plane.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

It really is looking more and more like this plane was hijacked and stolen for an as-yet unknown purpose; and at this point, that is the direction that I am leaning, until we get some definite information that it did actually go down somewhere that we just haven't looked yet.
There are good reasons for this possibility, at least in my mind, there are.
We sent our FBI before we even sent rescue and search teams to help look for the plane.
There are something like 10-11 different countries looking for the plane.
It is known that important personnel from several computer chip manufacturers were on board, and they had contracts with our DOD, as well as other government contracts, and our cell phone infrastructure.
Much of the other evidence points to the plane being taken, and none of it thus far supports the theory of it crashing into the ocean.
Our counter-terror officials think it may be used for some other terrorist purpose. I think this is also a likely possibility. especially since we now have all 33 tons of gold from Ukraine, and that is not going to increase our popularity with Russia, or even China.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ta-reveals-airborne-FOUR-hours-vanishing.html


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 16, 2014)

This mornings "conspiracy page " has this latest report to offer on the disappearance of the plane. Here is the basic idea of the article, and a link is at the bottom for anyone who likes to read more.
A while back two of our top Navy SEALS were found killed on a ship called the Maersk, and apparently were there undercover guarding some secret cargo that was on board the ship. 
After the cargo was unloaded, it was transferred eventually to flight 370, and it is still unknown just what that important cargo was. I remember reading the article about the two SEALS that were killed, but then didn't see anything else about what happened, or why. 
Now, it would seem, the mystery deepens with the information that it also involves the missing plane.

According to the article, the plane is being hidden at a base in the ocean, and top experts for disease control are now being flown in. 
This website is one that I have long enjoyed reading, but it has to be taken with the proverbial "grain of salt"; so here is the link, and make what you will of the article.

http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1754.htm


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This mornings "conspiracy page " has this latest report to offer on the disappearance of the plane. Here is the basic idea of the article, and a link is at the bottom for anyone who likes to read more.
> A while back two of our top Navy SEALS were found killed on a ship called the Maersk, and apparently were there undercover guarding some secret cargo that was on board the ship.
> After the cargo was unloaded, it was transferred eventually to flight 370, and it is still unknown just what that important cargo was. I remember reading the article about the two SEALS that were killed, but then didn't see anything else about what happened, or why.
> Now, it would seem, the mystery deepens with the information that it also involves the missing plane.
> ...



Wow, this really put a new twist on things, Thanks HFL, I don't doubt something like this at all, but I'll do as you say with the "grain of salt"  Denise


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, indeed AND with that necessary grain of salt.  So difficult separating fact from fantasy.  Can't trust the governments.  Can't trust the media.  Can't trust the imaginations of the conspiracy crowd.  I'm with DJ.  Maybe we will never know what happened.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

But the conspiracy theories are just fascinating...true or not!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

I just watched that movie night before last, Conspiracy Theory, and I can't help but wonder what goes on we have no clue about.  And it can be in our own, back yard too.  Could be people you think you know.  I just feel that too many are out for themselves, alone, no one else matters.  Only "number 1".  Disposable people.  I talked about "throw away" relationships and there just seems to be an epidemic, probably been going on for years, where people just are disposed of by people that see no importance in them.  Creepy


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> But the conspiracy theories are just fascinating...true or not!



Some of them are so believable it gets really scary . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This mornings "conspiracy page " has this latest report to offer on the disappearance of the plane. Here is the basic idea of the article, and a link is at the bottom for anyone who likes to read more.
> A while back two of our top Navy SEALS were found killed on a ship called the Maersk, and apparently were there undercover guarding some secret cargo that was on board the ship.
> After the cargo was unloaded, it was transferred eventually to flight 370, and it is still unknown just what that important cargo was. I remember reading the article about the two SEALS that were killed, but then didn't see anything else about what happened, or why.
> Now, it would seem, the mystery deepens with the information that it also involves the missing plane.
> ...



Very interesting connection - I wasn't aware of it. And Diego Garcia would be a perfect place to maintain privacy ...


----------



## Sid (Mar 16, 2014)

I would think that with all of the technology we have, anyone with any intelligence would realize that space aliens have taken possesion. They will Zobinize the passengers and return them to WA DC to serve in congress and save our planet.
      On a serious note I can only imagine what it must be like to have a friend or family member among the passengers,while the authorities seem to flounder around from one theory to the next.
      I have a haunch this is bigger than a couple of stoways and the flight crew. It is my thought folks on the ground knew that plane would disappear before it took off. They knew radar locations and capabilities the location of naval vessles and such. Is it possable the disconnections were made and the plane was flown by remote or preprogrammed computoe control?  



       This is not a conspiracy theory just the wondering of a feeble mind that should be busy doing something useful.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

Please Sid; let your so called feeble mind keep wandering.....I like it!

Nobody has come up with a better theory yet!


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 16, 2014)

I was just talking about that plane and aliens with the son-in-law.He gave me a strange look.(g)


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 16, 2014)

Sid said:


> I have a haunch this is bigger than a couple of stoways and the flight crew. It is my thought folks on the ground knew that plane would disappear before it took off. They knew radar locations and capabilities the location of naval vessles and such. Is it possable the disconnections were made and the plane was flown by remote or preprogrammed computoe control? .



I have also read that this Boeing 777 could be controlled like a drone, so it IS possible that it was taken over remotely, and flown somewhere. I hope that somehow, the passengers will be kept alive if the plane was abducted, and returned safely to their loved ones.
Another thing that they are saying is that they think the plane may have been stolen to be disguised and used in a terrorist attack somewhere.
 It was in the news last fall that some of our nuclear warheads were secretly moved to an unknown location. If that was what the SEALs were guarding on the Maersk, then transferred to the 370; then someone has everything they need for an EMP attack. 
Scary thought...... I don't want to go back to the 1800's !


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

They have discovered a virulent new chemical/biological weapon and are stockpiling it for future use. They thought the plane could pull this off quietly and just toss some trash in the ocean to mislead searchers, but their plan backfired and everyone and their nephew got involved, bringing it to the world's attention.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

If . . . and everything about the disappearance is a big IF . . . the plane was flown elsewhere, it cannot just land anywhere.  This is a huge aircraft that needs and long runway and serious assistance coming down.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sid said:


> I would think that with all of the technology we have, anyone with any intelligence would realize that space aliens have taken possesion. They will Zobinize the passengers and return them to WA DC to serve in congress and save our planet.
> On a serious note I can only imagine what it must be like to have a friend or family member among the passengers,while the authorities seem to flounder around from one theory to the next.
> I have a haunch this is bigger than a couple of stoways and the flight crew. It is my thought folks on the ground knew that plane would disappear before it took off. They knew radar locations and capabilities the location of naval vessles and such. Is it possable the disconnections were made and the plane was flown by remote or preprogrammed computoe control?
> 
> ...



:lofl:hilarious sid the first paragraph, ditto  And yeah, the families of those missing, can't imagine the pain in that


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> If . . . and everything about the disappearance is a big IF . . . the plane was flown elsewhere, it cannot just land anywhere.  This is a huge aircraft that needs and long runway and serious assistance coming down.



Supposedly, though, within its flight radius there are at least a couple of runways capable of handling it. CNN has a simulator that they've been using (almost to the point of boredom, I could add) and they showed how, with a skilled enough pilot and a little luck they could land the bird even on one of the smaller strips off the coast of Malaysia. Certainly if it could make it to India or Kazakhstan or Diego Garcia those places would be able to accommodate it ...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Supposedly, though, within its flight radius there are at least a couple of runways capable of handling it. CNN has a simulator that they've been using (almost to the point of boredom, I could add) and they showed how, with a skilled enough pilot and a little luck they could land the bird even on one of the smaller strips off the coast of Malaysia. Certainly if it could make it to India or Kazakhstan or Diego Garcia those places would be able to accommodate it ...



And no one would be aware?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> And no one would be aware?



Depends.

If it's Diego then their security is A-1. India and Kazakhstan, and some others, not so much. But who is going to be watching those airports and actually take note of the registration number on the tail-fin? 

Who really thinks it could land in THEIR neighborhood? Who would expect it? 

Going from the barely-possible to the conspiracy side, what if they had temporary numbers affixed to the plane, so that by the time it landed it would be sporting a totally different registration? The ol' James Bond license-plate-change trick ...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounding plausible or it just crashed.  I'm going with either of those two possibilities.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Sounding plausible or it just crashed.  I'm going with either of those two possibilities.



Agreed. It seems like every time they find a new piece of garbage floating in the water they plot a new course - and a new explanation - for this plane. Still, one of these times they might be right ...


----------



## Sid (Mar 18, 2014)

Other theories I can think of. 

    Did it ever took off in the first place. 
    Wouldn't it be a kick in the pants if they find out it just circled and landed?
    Maybe they ran out of their allotted amount of fuel and are sitting at the fuel rack.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it is in the ocean.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_Just read in the news they are saying reports came in that it was seen flying over the maldives very low, there are so many conflicting stories , who do you believe_
http://www.smh.com.au/world/possibl...NO010&promote_channel=edmail&mbnr=MTI3MTU5NjY


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

This morning on CNN I heard that they were expanding the search area - now it's something like 2.5 million square miles, almost the size of the United States. 

... and Malaysia is asking for deep-sea exploring equipment. What - they're going to go through that two-and-a-half million square miles, 50 sq. ft. at a time and 2 miles down? 

What I'm wondering is, with all this intense media coverage, what are we missing here at home that's REAL news? CNN's talking heads are repeating the exact same thing every 15 minutes, while there are probably dirty cops taking bribes and shooting people and dogs, banks are foreclosing on yet more homes and politicians are taking astronomical kick-backs.

... and did anyone even _hear_ about Fred Phelps, the founder of the Westboro Baptist "God Hates Fags" Church, dying in a hospice? 

Now THERE is a story!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

Now, the news about the different course being entered into the auto pilot a few minutes before signing off for the night . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Now, the news about the different course being entered into the auto pilot a few minutes before signing off for the night . . .



Just caught that on CNN. 

They're also trying to recover the deleted game files on the pilot's home simulator - I hope _their_ tech is better than _his_ - he seemed to have a nice set-up there, one that requires a lot of tech ability.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

They just posted  a new report that something that might be part of the plane has been sighted in the water near New Zealand, so that would put it even further away than where they have been looking for it before.
I am going to start believing the "aliens took it" reports if they don't find something that at least points them in the right direction soon.

http://www.newstalkzb.co.nz/aucklan...to-mh370-search-spotted#.UypltB43FEg.facebook


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 19, 2014)

Saw this today-thought it was interesting......

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, Mrs. Robinson, heard talk of that.  Now, the Aussies say they've spotted some interesting debris in the water....


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 21, 2014)

Its been determinded what they saw in the ocean was NOTHING,same  about the satellite photoes.
Looks like everybody who is anybody are getting into the acts,now its the Prime Minister of Australia ,Tony Abbot.

Mr. Abbot seems to have very good credentials,any chance he could replace our precent POTUS?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Mr. Abbot seems to have very good credentials,any chance he could replace our precent POTUS?



At this point I'd settle for Mr. Putin.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> At this point I'd settle for Mr. Putin.



Here you go, Sifu...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Here you go, Sifu...



:rofl: Yep, that's pretty much the truth!


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 22, 2014)

You Putin admirers might want to ask al-Assad and bin Laden about Obama's weakness.[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Would you rather he wage a war against the approval of the majority in this country and the world?
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 22, 2014)

_This is breaking news from China, saying they have located a large object_

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tralia-warned-debris-sighting-false-lead.html


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, Jill.  Here's hoping this will amount to something.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2014)

Man, they're driving these families crazy with these "sightings" ... shouldn't they just hold off on reporting them until something concrete happens?

... or would that be journalistic malpractice?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Man, they're driving these families crazy with these "sightings" ... shouldn't they just hold off on reporting them until something concrete happens?
> 
> ... or would that be journalistic malpractice?



It's a balancing act.  The families demand information and I can't blame them.  So, any tidbit is something to give them hope.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> It's a balancing act.  The families demand information and I can't blame them.  So, any tidbit is something to give them hope.



Or to drive them crazy - this is the kind of atmosphere that conspiracy theories are born of, and sure enough they're starting to talk about the government covering something up.

That CAN'T be good for their emotional state ... even if it IS true.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Or to drive them crazy - this is the kind of atmosphere that conspiracy theories are born of, and sure enough they're starting to talk about the government covering something up.
> 
> That CAN'T be good for their emotional state ... even if it IS true.



Emotional state indeed.  I think they are just scrabbling for any crumb of information and will latch on to everything no matter how outlandish.  I agree it's certainly a problem withholding information and not withholding when they are demanding answers and there are none.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Beginning to just look more and more as if it went into the drink.  How and why will remain a mystery . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Beginning to just look more and more as if it went into the drink.  How and why will remain a mystery . . .



As I understand it they have less than 2 weeks left on the black box pinger - once that goes they might as well just give up, otherwise they're going to go into overtime chasing down every piece of trash in the ocean.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I'm STILL not convinced that anything "bad" happened to it.  It may NOT have crashed at all.

There's no evidence that it "crashed".


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry but STILL don't believe that until they find something,anything that they can get their hands on to prove "this item was definitely a piece of that aircraft."


----------



## That Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

It could still be just a crash and nothing sinister.  Even if the debris is confirmed as being from the plane, wild and imaginative speculations will continue ad infinitum...


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

That Guy said:


> It could still be just a crash and nothing sinister.  Even if the debris is confirmed as being from the plane, wild and imaginative speculations will continue ad infinitum...



I don't know.  People on there with stolen passports, veering so far off course, etc.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 24, 2014)

iTS ALSO 15,000 FEET DEEP.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2014)

I heard it on the news today, and to me it just sounds like more speculation.  Seems they just want the family members to back off and forget about this, so they'll tell them anything.


----------



## Fern (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't believe there was anything sinister like a hijacking. I believe the pilot crashed the plane into the ocean, flew it to an area where it would he hard to find.  Suicide of a pilot is not an uncommon event. 


> The captain of Flight 370 was in no state of mind to fly the day it  disappeared and could have taken the Boeing 777 for a "last joyride"  before crashing into the Indian Ocean, a fellow pilot saysCaptain Zaharie Ahmad Shah's world was crumbling, said the long-time  associate. He had been facing serious family problems, including  separation from his wife and relationship problems with another woman he  was seeing.
> The man, who spoke to the _Herald_ on condition  of anonymity, said Captain Zaharie was "terribly upset" when his wife  told him she was leaving and believed he may have decided to take the  Malaysia Airlines plane to a part of the world he had never flown in.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 30, 2014)

It has been quite a while, and they still do not have anything definite at all about the missing aircraft.
 Of all the stories I have read thus far; I think I still am closest to believing that there were either some passengers, or a dangerous cargo, that we did not want to reach China. 
The story that we took it to Diego Garcia seem to make as much sense as any of the other theories.

Now, we have a purported message sent from one of the passengers, using his iPhone. Even though he was drugged and blindfolded, he would have been able to send a message uing the voice-activated message function. 
Although this is far-fetched, it seems to me that about every explanation they have given us has a lot of gaps in it.

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...fully-dialed-out-of-diego-garcia-2928892.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 30, 2014)

_I heard on the news that they had a plane same make that burst into flames in the cockpit before taking off, so maybe that's a fault of this particular make plane_


----------



## That Guy (Mar 30, 2014)

So far all the debris plucked from the sea has just been garbage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2014)

That Guy said:


> So far all the debris plucked from the sea has just been garbage.



Not really surprising, is it? 

Now they're claiming that all the nations involved in the search are cooperating much more than they were at the beginning. Shame that it takes something like this to foster global aid ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 31, 2014)

WATCH.....they are going to find something in those waters and claim "this is part of the that plane" but wil not divulge or show it to the public.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 31, 2014)

_I couldn't believe what i heard yesterday, Malaysia say that there could still be survivors WTF_


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 31, 2014)

_Now Malaysia is saying  the message from the pilot was different than what they said originally WTF is going on over there._

http://www.smh.com.au/world/missing...NO010&promote_channel=edmail&mbnr=MTI3MTU5NjY


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

The Malaysian government is hiding something, people are very angry over this whole thing, and I don't blame them.  The families must feel tortured with all the false reports and lies.  I feel so bad for everyone involved.


----------



## Justme (Apr 1, 2014)

It gets weirder and weirder. I wonder if the truth about the plane's disappearance will ever be fully known?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

Justme said:


> It gets weirder and weirder. I wonder if the truth about the plane's disappearance will ever be fully known?



Probably not.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

So, now a signal has been detected underwater that has the same frequency as the black boxes.  BUT . . . the Chinese say they only tracked it for a moment and can't find it again . . . ?!?!?!


----------



## Justme (Apr 6, 2014)

Apparently they have tracked it twice, but it still doesn't mean it has anything to do with the missing plane.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

The Chinese say they heard a ping but when they want back to the location and it wasnt there anymore.

Me think they are FOS.


----------



## Justme (Apr 6, 2014)

Fos?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

Justme said:


> Fos?



Full Of S***!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

Just turned off the 10 O'Clock News and they reported the Chinese have again picked up a signal consistent with the black box pings.  Supposedly held it for almost an hour and a half.  Also said the plane, after making it's turn around, specifically avoided radar by flying around land and keeping low over the water . . .


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 7, 2014)

_Just heard the Australian ship fitted with the ping locater has confirmed they have located a ping_


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 7, 2014)

Two pings heard from different positions are helpful. A third ping from another direction should pinpoint the location of the source.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 7, 2014)

sounds like they are playing ping pong


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 7, 2014)

The Chinese finding has been discounted. The Australian ship using American equipment has picked up a signal or signals that are consistent with the black box and/or cockpit recorder


> (Reuters) - An Australian ship searching for a missing Malaysia Airlines jetliner has picked up signals consistent with the beacons from aircraft black box recorders, in what search officials said on Monday was the most promising lead yet in the month-long hunt.
> The U.S. Navy "towed pinger locator" connected to the Australian ship Ocean Shield picked up the signals in an area some 1,680 km (1,040 miles) northwest of Perth, which analysis of sporadic satellite data has determined as the most likely place Boeing 777 went down.
> 
> "I'm much more optimistic than I was a week ago," Angus Houston, head of the Australian agency coordinating the search, told a news conference in Perth, while cautioning that wreckage still needed to be found.
> ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 7, 2014)

Experts says pings in the deep oceans are normal, so dont get too excited.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2014)

At last

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/609...h-370-in-kandahar-name-of-terrorist-is-hitch/

So there is the answer ...........................................


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 9, 2014)

_Makes you wonder doesn't it Phants, time will tell i suppose_:why:


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 9, 2014)

HEY!!! HITCH baby, hows it going.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Is the Epoch Times in anyway related to the Inquirer . . . ?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2014)

Pinpointed to with in 10ks 

So where the heck is the wreckage found by satellite in the first place??

http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...rea-10km-by-10km/story-fnizu68q-1226880483186


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Pinpointed to with in 10ks
> 
> So where the heck is the wreckage found by satellite in the first place??



A lot of that "wreckage" just turned out to be garbage.  One scenario is if the plane dove into the water at a steep angle, it would not breakup dramatically and leave little trace.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 11, 2014)

That Guy said:


> A lot of that "wreckage" just turned out to be garbage. One scenario is if the plane dove into the water at a steep angle, it would not breakup dramatically and leave little trace.




Good point,never thought of that.


----------



## d0ug (Apr 11, 2014)

The conspiracy therapist say in might be at Diego Garcia a secret US base. No one has said who the people where on the plane  where they scientist from China on vacation. It seems funny that the US can check the terrorist any where in the world but a large airplane goes un noticed


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 11, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The conspiracy therapist say in might be at Diego Garcia a secret US base. No one has said who the people where on the plane  where they scientist from China on vacation. It seems funny that the US can check the terrorist any where in the world but a large airplane goes un noticed



Early on in the search, there was a list of everyone's names, and where they were from.  It is probably still online somewhere. Most of them worked for a tech company out of Texas, and they had just patented an important development. There were about 5 people on the patent originally, and now the only one left is the Rothschild that was on there, so he stands to receive all the money from marketing it.
The rest of the people seemed to be in hi-tech research also, most from China, but some from several other countries, US, Australia, and I think Netherlands.
My guess is that the plane was taken to our base in Diego Garcia. I think the passengers are all still alive, but I don't know how they will be able to return them without everyone knowing. 
I think our military captured them to keep Rothschild from blowing up the plane, and save the scientists.


HappyFlowerLady


----------

